# Iceland taster ~ Aurora



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Just sorting through images from last weeks trip away to Iceland, thought this might wet your appetite :thumb:










geysirs, waterfalls, whales and landscapes to come on the weekend :thumb:

drew


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Awesome stuff! Photographers dream from what I've seen/heard about!

Hope you had a great trip and got some cracking photos! Looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Fantastic taster, can't wait to see the rest Drew.

And, its definatly one of my ambitions/aims to get to go to iceland to see and shoot the Aurora.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm in awe of the aurora and your splendid photography, look forward to seeing more:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning sky image look forward to the rest


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks like an Apple desktop wallpaper


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

nice :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

Amazing shot Drew. I'm looking forward to the other shots you've taken in Iceland. Your photos are always top notch so I'm guessing they'll be a bit special.


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

GR33N said:


> Looks like an Apple desktop wallpaper


I was just thinking the same thing :thumb:

Great shot of such a fantastic life opportunity


----------



## fpan (Mar 16, 2007)

Beautiful picture.
What apperture speed and white balance did you use?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Aurora needs f2.8 and 20-30s exposures @ ISO100, depending on how bright it and the moon are. Whitebalance is irrelevant, it's always green / purple / red.

- Bret


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

great picture


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Great picture, looking forward to the rest:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Cheers chaps

Drew


----------

